# Soundprogramm



## thekiller (2. März 2006)

Morgen! Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Programm mit dem man Sounds erstellen und bearbeiten kann. Ich benötige sowas um Sounds wie z.B. Motorgeräusche, Winde, knarrende Türen, Schritte usw. für Cinema 4D zu erstellen. Kann mir da jemand von euch ein super Programm empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus!

MFG Manu


----------



## chmee (3. März 2006)

Das einzige. das mir auf Anhieb einfällt, wäre Reactor.
Das ist aber ein Sounddesignprogramm oberer Weihen.

Bei realistischen Sounds ist es passender, man kauft SampleCDs oder
nimmt sie sich selbst auf.

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Soundbearbeitung von vorhandenen Samples: Audacity, Wavelab, Soundforge, Audition


----------

